# Around the world



## Rotivator (Feb 17, 2022)

I really have to figure out how to take better photos. But I still wanted to share. If anyone wants to see better pictures let me know.

Awhile back I decided it I wanted to get a handmade knife from a knife maker on every continent. According to Google people in Antarctica just bring their knives there. Here is a little tribute to them.

Clockwise from top. Lönsted Gyuto - Sweden, Yosimitu Tall Nakiri Japan handle by Kaiso Knives, Northside Knives Gyuto Australia, Arno Bernard Skinner South Africa, Carvalho Gaúcha Brazil, Running Man Forge Chef Knife USA


----------

